# Cow and Calf Rocks Ilkley, and mystery tour! 28thSeptember



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

The time, the place is East Riddlesden Hall Keighley, and you must be there by noon!
Twists and turns, Tyres to burn, will be happening very soon!
A drive, a meal, just what you feel upon the Cow and Calf hotel,
A climb, a walk or even a talk, up there upon the fell,
Then adventure time so get in line, for a fun trip who knows where?!
For its "TT" time, perfectly fine, for a road trip we can share!!!

East Riddlesden Hall sat nav users post code BD20 5EL


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Yvette

It was nice to meet you at EvenTT and Haigh Hall, even though I missed out on your lovely cakes. I'm afraid we'll be on holiday so won't be able to make it for your mystery tour, so it looks like I'll miss the cake again!! :x

I hope you have a great day and will no doubt catch up with you at future events.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi sorry we will be on holiday too maybe next time


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Love the poetry. Reminds me of Rupert the bear annuals. Will have to see if I can come on this one


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

As you know, Yvette, I'm a definitely definite for this one. Name down on t'other forum since Day One 

Looking forward to it 8)


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

I only live a mile or so from there and I bet you'll be driving by mine. Driving the 20mph speed bump route?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Harvey TT!
Im planning on going the fastest way! by pass over silsden! I hate speed bumps myself!Ive always been told to get my car warm through! Hoping to see you there! can we count you in!? be a shame as you are so near!
kind regards 
yveTTe


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Be good to see some ttoc folk... not been to any meets yet but we are near pontefract so not too far from keighley... whats details for meeting, can strays tag along? lol


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Dear Missbonny,
You wouldnt be a waif or stray! We would be delighted for you to join us! East riddlesden hall at noon! bit of money for a pub lunch and of course that all important "TT" !Ill add you to my hit list! It will be lovely to meet you!
kind regards
yveTTe


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

yveTTe bland said:


> Hello Harvey TT!
> Im planning on going the fastest way! by pass over silsden! I hate speed bumps myself!Ive always been told to get my car warm through! Hoping to see you there! can we count you in!? be a shame as you are so near!
> kind regards
> yveTTe


Yeah count me in, hopefully it will be top down weather


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Yvette here I am sent you a pm on the 1st of September but you have not opened it yet. How are you both doing? We'll be up for this if the weathers good. Been busy modding the purple beast new interior door handles and a new honeycomb grill and a few other shiny bits and Bobs . Let me know if you got your Pm I sent you. Hope your both well and looking forward to seeing you both


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Shane!
We have searched the length and breadth of the forums to get hold of you for our meet! Brill cant wait to see your modifications. Ste wants to know if you have changed your door lights? I have checked all my private messages and i have not got one from you sorry or id have replied honest!something is wrong!
Be great to see you both at the meet!
thanks for getting in touch
regards
yveTTe and ste


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Yvette another pm sent let me know if you get this one. Be great to see you and Steve again let's hope for sunshine


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Do I have to give a definitive 'Yes'? or can I just turn up on the day? 
Very busy the day before and got to be up really early on Monday.
If I do make it, I might have to disappear early, as I need my beauty sleep. :wink:


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello! (sorry there was no name)
We would be delighted to see you at the meet but dont worry just show if you can no pressure! and ill book you as a maybe! bye for now and lets hope you make it!! if not maybe at our TT Ball im planning for the near future!!! OOOOOPs i almost giving away my secrets!
kind regards 
yveTTe


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking forward to this, should be a good day!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We were planning to come down but it's a bit far


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello wallsendmag!
Thats a shame! but you could maybe join us at my planned ball in december! (stop over too!) but thanks for letting me know!
kind regards
yveTTe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Will have to see if I can come on this one


If you do, will you accommodate a wee passenger please?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Will have to see if I can come on this one
> ...


_"I've been looking forward to this cruise", 
"Quick jump in, there's no time to lose!"

"It promises to be such a laugh,
but in case it's cold I'll bring my scarf!" _


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Yvette,
Is this cruise still on for tomorrow?


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Dani,
oh yes! ive been planning this for weeks! there should be around ten cars! hopefully we will see you there! we must leave east rids by noon prompt! or we will loose our table at the cow and calf! bit of a mucky rush! but what the heck we are in sports cars!! 
bye for now! 
regards 
yveTTe


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Other half and i are looking forward to finally meeting some folk tomorrow..... what time are you getting to east rids hall for???

Bonny


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Yvette. See you in a bit


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

missbonny said:


> Other half and i are looking forward to finally meeting some folk tomorrow..... what time are you getting to east rids hall for???
> 
> Bonny


From the first post...



yveTTe bland said:


> The time, the place is East Riddlesden Hall Keighley, and you must be there by noon!
> 
> ...
> 
> East Riddlesden Hall sat nav users post code BD20 5EL


I missed "noon" first time I read it too


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Really miffed I've missed it!  
Only just finished fitting my exhaust.
Will try harder next time, honest.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you very much Yvette for an excellent day out. Good roads, some super food and the icing on the cake for me was (re)visiting Bolton Abbey. 
It was good to meet new and old people and put faces to names ..... and I'm just demolishing the yummy TT shortbread biscuit.  
I'm already looking forward to your next meet


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just got back. An excellent day out. I'll post some pictures up later. Thanks for organising Yvette. Really nice pub lunch, great drive and visit to the Abbey. Good turn out too. A very entertaining day


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello folks!
A very big thank you for your very kind feedback! im still on cloud 9! excellent company and stunning cars and a great turn out! an extra special thank you to those who came from quite a distance!
Kind regards
YveTTe and Stephen


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

If anyone wants them pics we took of the cars are here.....

http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/missb ... %2028-9-14

X Bonny.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The link comes up with


> private message not found


 :?


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Yvette

Many thanks to yourself and Stephen for organising the cruise yesterday, really enjoyed the whole day 

Good to meet new people, sorry I didn't get chance to talk to everyone - hopefully next time............

Looking forward to the next one :wink:

Phil


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> The link comes up with
> 
> 
> > private message not found
> ...


+1 :?


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

'tis simply annoying when things don't bloody work... haha try again.

http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/missb ... %2028-9-14

Bonny x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great pictures Bonny


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Why thank you


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes good pics ... and some of mine ...


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Some great pics there John.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very good pictures John, including the one where we almost lost you to the roaring river


----------

